# How long did you go overdue by with first baby?



## Jodiash

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all ok!

I am overdue cry:) and know everyone is different but just curious to see how far overdue people went with their first baby? Suppose it might make me feel a little better! 

Thank you
Jodi x


----------



## kmumtobe

Labour started at 40+6, he was born at 41 x


----------



## Kittifer

.


----------



## Mrs Treacle

I'm 40+4 and very fed up. I've heard that going overdue with the first baby is really common. Hope we don't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## Jodiash

Mrs Treacle said:


> I'm 40+4 and very fed up. I've heard that going overdue with the first baby is really common. Hope we don't have to wait too much longer!


Hello... Just seen your from East Anglia me too:haha:! I know I am only two days overdue but I am impatient and want to have my baby now whilst I feel mentally prepared for the labour...Fingers and legs crossed for you too! x:flower:


----------



## TeresaG

I went overdue by 6 days.


----------



## v2007

13 days.

Lots of labour :dust:

V xxx


----------



## Loui1001

I was induced at 10days over, LO had no intention of coming himself


----------



## Celesse

Labour at 42, delivered at 42+1. I declined induction in favour of monitoring. 

Try thinking of it like this: any time between 37 weeks to 42 weeks is term and if baby is born between these times then its on time. 40 weeks is just the average. Your not late until baby is 42 weeks.


----------



## amandad192

I went into labour at 40+9 and Liam was born 40+10.
I was booked to be induced at 40+10 and am SOO glad I went into labour naturally. I'll be declining induction this time.


----------



## chiapso

Jodiash said:


> Mrs Treacle said:
> 
> 
> I'm 40+4 and very fed up. I've heard that going overdue with the first baby is really common. Hope we don't have to wait too much longer!
> 
> 
> Hello... Just seen your from East Anglia me too:haha:! I know I am only two days overdue but I am impatient and want to have my baby now whilst I feel mentally prepared for the labour...Fingers and legs crossed for you too! x:flower:Click to expand...

I think you need to uncross those legs! lol Hope baby comes soon! :happydance:


----------



## LunaRose

I went 9 days over .. 41+2


----------



## teal

My LO was born at 41 weeks xx


----------



## FayDanielle

I was 12 days overdue, she was born 11:53pm so almost 13 days! x


----------



## YorkieMom

I just found out that I was 18 days overdue!!! I don't know how my mom coped! They would never let that happen now - that was back in 1981.


----------



## bluey

Labour started after 2nd sweep at 41+2 & Thomas born by emergency c-section at 41+3. Those days past 40 weeks seemed lie an eternity at the time! Fingers crossed you'll have your LO soon xxx


----------



## Jodiash

chiapso said:


> Jodiash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Treacle said:
> 
> 
> I'm 40+4 and very fed up. I've heard that going overdue with the first baby is really common. Hope we don't have to wait too much longer!
> 
> 
> Hello... Just seen your from East Anglia me too:haha:! I know I am only two days overdue but I am impatient and want to have my baby now whilst I feel mentally prepared for the labour...Fingers and legs crossed for you too! x:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to uncross those legs! lol Hope baby comes soon! :happydance:Click to expand...

He he thats true that might help! Thanks:haha:xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

12 days, was induced!


----------



## 2RockinBoys

My first was 12days late. Born at 00:26 so only just. I was induced though as the labour was too slow. I don't mind if this one's late or on time. As long as he's no more than 4day's early as i want him to come in November, not October lol (i like odd numbers, was gutted when my first went into August >.<)


----------



## LockandKey

3 days over due, but I tried some things to in an attempt to jump start labor. The day before DD was due I remember walking about 5 sweaty miles that day, easting pineapple, but I think the orgasm is what helped the most as only 3 hours later I started having contractions. I also had a sweep 2 days prior


----------



## Trying4ababy

I went 17 days overdue.

They wanted to induce at 10 days over and I refused, they said they'd let me go to 2 weeks overdue. I told them that I was absolutely refusing induction unless necessary and that I'd consent to monitoring.


----------



## Jodiash

Trying4ababy said:


> I went 17 days overdue.
> 
> They wanted to induce at 10 days over and I refused, they said they'd let me go to 2 weeks overdue. I told them that I was absolutely refusing induction unless necessary and that I'd consent to monitoring.

Hello I have heard some stories about being induced - is it meant to be mega painful? I hope I won't be that long now :thumbup: xx


----------



## mummykcc

I didn't go overdue- due date was the 19th and i had him on the 16th :)


----------



## Celesse

Jodiash said:


> Trying4ababy said:
> 
> 
> I went 17 days overdue.
> 
> They wanted to induce at 10 days over and I refused, they said they'd let me go to 2 weeks overdue. I told them that I was absolutely refusing induction unless necessary and that I'd consent to monitoring.
> 
> Hello I have heard some stories about being induced - is it meant to be mega painful? I hope I won't be that long now :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

Contractions can be more painful and stronger when they use the drip. This is because they are caused by synthetic version of the hormone oxytocin which is pumped into you body via an IV at a rate decided by the doctor....where as in natural labour your body controls the level of oxytocin. Sometimes when the drip is used it can make the baby stressed because of the stronger contractions. 

A lot of people believe that "they won't let you go over 42 weeks", which isn't true. NICE says that: 


> From 42 weeks, women who decline induction of labour should be offered increased antenatal
> monitoring consisting of at least twice-weekly cardiotocography and ultrasound estimation of
> maximum amniotic pool depth.


----------



## Trying4ababy

Jodiash said:


> Trying4ababy said:
> 
> 
> I went 17 days overdue.
> 
> They wanted to induce at 10 days over and I refused, they said they'd let me go to 2 weeks overdue. I told them that I was absolutely refusing induction unless necessary and that I'd consent to monitoring.
> 
> Hello I have heard some stories about being induced - is it meant to be mega painful? I hope I won't be that long now :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

I don't know if it's meant to be major painful or not.

I just had the belief that the body knows when the time is right for baby to come and I wasn't going to mess with a natural process.

My sis in law was induced and had 22 hours of screaming labor. 

I had maybe 5 hours of labor that I'd consider painful.


----------



## Sooz

3 days by my scan dates, or 3 days early by my dates from ovulation.


----------



## MrsVenn

1st scan due date - 2nd July
2nd scan due date - 30th June
My due date - 5th July

I delivered on the 16th July so 14-16 days overdue according to hospital, 11 days from my due date. Either way, my madam was a lazy little mare ;)


----------



## Lily Me

9 long long days!


----------



## Aready

5 days!


----------



## cabbagebaby

5 days


----------



## snugglebot

41+5. I had two sweeps first one at 41+1 I think. It was really hard emotionally to go that overdue. But after having my little guy for over 1.5 years now, I can honestly say I don't remember the wait and there is no way that amount of time would upset me for baby #2 like it did for him. Hopefully the wait will be a distant memory for you very soon. Good luck!


----------



## minime11

My ds was 6 days late


----------



## cherryglitter

2 weeks, had two sweeps. ended up having jake on the 15th day of being overdue.


----------



## sequeena

I went over by 3 days :flower:


----------



## Jodiash

9 days overdue now and having a sweep tomorrow and looks like induction is looming..still possible she will come along before though I really hope so! xx


----------

